# If a passenger says she likes Lyft b/c she can tip through the app, give her one star.



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Here are the reasons:

She's loyal to Uber, but it's surging,
She wants you to think she's going to tip you so you will give her five stars, but if you check Ride History after dropping her off, you'll see no tip, and
She doesn't tip Uber drivers either.


----------



## midnight_puppy_2303 (Dec 30, 2015)

Wanna up the game? Just tell her that drivers can request a rating review the day after. That's exactly what I did


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Tell her lyft adds %20 automatically when there isnt a specific tip applied by rider.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

toi, does anyone actually buy that? haha.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> toi, does anyone actually buy that? haha.


i wouldnt know really but if one is dumb enough they might


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Here are the reasons:
> 
> She's loyal to Uber, but it's surging,


Have you had paxs tell you that they're taking Lyft just because Fuber is surging?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Have you had paxs tell you that they're taking Lyft just because Fuber is surging?


Yes -- which is why I wrote that.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

The Uber and Lyft riders are usually the same cheapskates. The send pings for both and then cancel one of them (unless Uber is surging, right). Only 1 out of 5 or 6 Lyft riders tip, and money-wise, the tips are only 4-5% of total fares (from my experience).


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Contuber said:


> The Uber and Lyft riders are usually the same cheapskates. The send pings for both and then cancel one of them (unless Uber is surging, right). Only 1 out of 5 or 6 Lyft riders tip, and money-wise, the tips are only 4-5% of total fares (from my experience).


Exactly! And some pax take lyft simply because no uber drivers would accept their pings. Those are low rating non tippers!


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Have you had paxs tell you that they're taking Lyft just because Fuber is surging?


most of the time lately thats what has been happening, especially on a given fri/sat night where in the south bay most areas for uber are 2.0x or above.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> most of the time lately thats what has been happening, especially on a given fri/sat night where in the south bay most areas for uber are 2.0x or above.


You see no lyft cars around when uber surges! Stupid lyft lose both drivers and passengers at the busiest time due to the invisible pt pings!


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

uberpa said:


> You see no lyft cars around when uber surges! Stupid lyft lose both drivers and passengers at the busiest time due to the invincible pt pings!


not here in the bay area. there are a crapload of both. on any given weekday night there are 10+ lyft cars within a 5 mile radius. fri/sat night, double that number. this area is just flooded with drivers.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

uberpa said:


> You see no lyft cars around when uber surges! Stupid lyft lose both drivers and passengers at the busiest time due to the invisible pt pings!


I accept a Lyft ride, then I see a surged Uber ping come in. Tough decision.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> I accept a Lyft ride, then I see a surged Uber ping come in. Tough decision.


If you are not aiming at the pdb, simple, just go where the money is!
Lyft is just another pimp as uber!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Here are the reasons:
> 
> She's loyal to Uber, but it's surging,
> She wants you to think she's going to tip you so you will give her five stars, but if you check Ride History after dropping her off, you'll see no tip, and
> She doesn't tip Uber drivers either.


You do realize the rider doesn't have to select Tip immediately, right? They can add it in the app up to 24 hours later and they can add it in their receipt history several days later. Stop jumping to conclusions and judging people based on the 1 or 2 extra dollars you THINK you deserve. Do a good job, riders will reward you. Half my riders tip me, avg 10% of gross fares in tips. I focus on the reward from thoughtful passengers, I don't dwell on the stiffs.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

And I better not see you complaining about there not being enough pings. Every 3☆ or lower you hand out decreases the number of riders available to you since it unpairs the driver and rider permanently. Maybe give a 4 if you really want to gripe prematurely. But 3s and lower are for serious problems.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> And I better not see you complaining about there not being enough pings. Every 3☆ or lower you hand out decreases the number of riders available to you since it unpairs the driver and rider permanently. Maybe give a 4 if you really want to gripe prematurely. But 3s and lower are for serious problems.


They get their 2/3 stars if they deserve it, even if it means I'll never get pinged from them again.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Manotas said:


> They get their 2/3 stars if they deserve it, even if it means I'll never get pinged from them again.


That's the point. Weed out those mother********.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Exactly! And some pax take lyft simply because no uber drivers would accept their pings. Those are low rating non tippers!


Actually drove for Lyft yesterday and both pax mentioned that they use Lyft when Uber isn't available and vice-versa. Considering the number of Uber drivers in these parts vs. Lyft that's pretty telling. Both pax tipped, btw.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> You do realize the rider doesn't have to select Tip immediately, right? They can add it in the app up to 24 hours later and they can add it in their receipt history several days later. Stop jumping to conclusions and judging people based on the 1 or 2 extra dollars you THINK you deserve. Do a good job, riders will reward you. Half my riders tip me, avg 10% of gross fares in tips. I focus on the reward from thoughtful passengers, I don't dwell on the stiffs.


"Work hard and good things will come."
Get over yourself.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> And I better not see you complaining about there not being enough pings. Every 3☆ or lower you hand out decreases the number of riders available to you since it unpairs the driver and rider permanently. Maybe give a 4 if you really want to gripe prematurely. But 3s and lower are for serious problems.


Oh, yeah? You mean the little script below where I rate the passengers about three stars or less should be taken literally? Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Oh, yeah? You mean the little script below where I rate the passengers about three stars or less should be taken literally? Thanks for the head's up.


Any driver "weeding" out passengers because they THINK they aren't getting a tip is an idiot who doesn't know how the rider side works. Keep grinding out your $10/hour 4.6 rating life. I'll keep my system going which gets me $100-$150/week in tips and $1200-$1500 gross fares as well as the PDB.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> Any driver "weeding" out passengers because they THINK they aren't getting a tip is an idiot who doesn't know how the rider side works. Keep grinding out your $10/hour 4.6 rating life. I'll keep my system going which gets me $100-$150/week in tips and $1200-$1500 gross fares as well as the PDB.


Okay, mister know it all.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

$100-150/week in tips... This means $15-20 per day. I can't imagine how it's possible to make more that 20 trips per day working for 8 hours. Are you telling that you get tips for every trip? How is it possible? 

From my experience, college kids almost never tip. Foreign students from China and Middle East never tip. Indians, both youth and grown-ups, never tip. Drunk girls going from bars don't tip. Grocery shoppers rarely tip. And I think 90% of my pax were 25 y.o. and younger, with only 3 or 4% above 30 y.o. Smartphone generation uses Lyft and Uber the most, but has no clue about tipping.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Contuber said:


> $100-150/week in tips... This means $15-20 per day. I can't imagine how it's possible to make more that 20 trips per day working for 8 hours. Are you telling that you get tips for every trip? How is it possible?
> 
> From my experience, college kids almost never tip. Foreign students from China and Middle East never tip. Indians, both youth and grown-ups, never tip. Drunk girls going from bars don't tip. Grocery shoppers rarely tip. And I think 90% of my pax were 25 y.o. and younger, with only 3 or 4% above 30 y.o. Smartphone generation uses Lyft and Uber the most, but has no clue about tipping.


You'll get BS artists now and then.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> You'll get BS artists now and then.


You'll also meet people who cannot admit when they're wrong or need to improve. (Pics are electronic tips, cash puts me over the $100+ and/or 10% I claim)


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Contuber said:


> $100-150/week in tips... This means $15-20 per day. I can't imagine how it's possible to make more that 20 trips per day working for 8 hours. Are you telling that you get tips for every trip? How is it possible?
> 
> From my experience, college kids almost never tip. Foreign students from China and Middle East never tip. Indians, both youth and grown-ups, never tip. Drunk girls going from bars don't tip. Grocery shoppers rarely tip. And I think 90% of my pax were 25 y.o. and younger, with only 3 or 4% above 30 y.o. Smartphone generation uses Lyft and Uber the most, but has no clue about tipping.


Typically I only drive Thursday Friday Saturday, 12-14 hours each. But do over 2 trips an hour on average. Sometimes I will be online near home in the suburbs Monday Tuesday Wednesday, but that is usually 1 trip an hour or less unless the trip goes into the city, in which case I'll spend a few hours working there.

In my experience, the people who focus on the tips they don't get, earn less. Not just in driving, but in the restaurant business too. My last restaurant, some servers would constantly complain about Indians. Whether you think your prejudice is showing in your service or not, the customers usually pick up on a difference. I treat everyone the exact same. Some tip some don't. In the restaurant I had 15 year olds who gave me 30% and 30 year old former waitresses that left me 15%. Some of my riders leave me nothing, some leave me $5 on a $5 ride. I have a high school kid in town who is here on a program from China. He tips me $3 every time on his minimum fare ride.

Focus on the people who reward your good service and let the others go unnoticed and you'll be better for it.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> You'll also meet people who cannot admit when they're wrong or need to improve. (Pics are electronic tips, cash puts me over the $100+ and/or 10% I claim)


Thanks for confirming your bullshittery:


BostonBarry said:


> I'll keep my system going which gets me *$100-$150/week in tips*


I can lie and say I get plenty of cash tips to win an argument, too. 
I've had days when I've done really well with tips. You're really picky with the weeks you chose to share when you said you get this much *each week.*


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

Game the P/T or Surge that's where the real TIP is...........


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

galileo5 said:


> Here are the reasons:
> 
> She's loyal to Uber, but it's surging,
> She wants you to think she's going to tip you so you will give her five stars, but if you check Ride History after dropping her off, you'll see no tip, and
> She doesn't tip Uber drivers either.


^^^
Don't understand people that don't carry any cash. 
I've had 6 Uber rides so far.... last Sat because I just didn't feel like driving the 11 miles down to the range to qualify for my CCW. 
At least when you tip cash it doesn't go through the corporate "system" and the driver can at stop at a 7-11 or someplace and get a snack or maybe a few gallons of gas. 
Why should a driver have to wait till the next pay period for his tip?


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> "Work hard and good things will come."
> Get over yourself.


galileo5, I'm not sure what you mean. Are you saying that that driver, whose stated ethic is that hard work and good service brings rewards, is somehow egotistical? The driver's opinion may not be accurate in your experience, but that doesn't mean he's full of himself.

BostonBarry's opinion of how to earn tips echos my own approach to this gig. Sometimes a passenger tips well and writes a good review, and I haven't done anything different with that passenger, because I try to make everyone feel welcome, safe, and well served. Sometimes I go out of my way to help someone, and they don't tip, and that's their problem.

That's just the breaks. As a driver, you can try to affect how a passenger reacts and responds to your work, but you can't control it.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Lyft_94110 said:


> galileo5, I'm not sure what you mean. Are you saying that that driver, whose stated ethic is that hard work and good service brings rewards, is somehow egotistical? The driver's opinion may not be accurate in your experience, but that doesn't mean he's full of himself.
> 
> BostonBarry's opinion of how to earn tips echos my own approach to this gig. Sometimes a passenger tips well and writes a good review, and I haven't done anything different with that passenger, because I try to make everyone feel welcome, safe, and well served. Sometimes I go out of my way to help someone, and they don't tip, and that's their problem.
> 
> That's just the breaks. As a driver, you can try to affect how a passenger reacts and responds to your work, but you can't control it.


"Working hard brings rewards" is a myth to get you to work hard. Carrots, sticks, etc.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

"Working hard" works if you work for yourself. Otherwise, it's more "what you pay is what you get".

I can jump through hoops, help with luggage, stop right by their door steps, make it through the town in 8 minutes to help them to catch a train, but the only one pax that left me a $1 tip during the day with 15 trips was a totally silent Hispanic guy with a 4.5 rating.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

I just had a pax giving me this speech about how she doesn't like Uber because it has no tip option in the app, and how she always wants to tip. She took a ride to her babysitting job, and probably she is paid with cash, though.

It was a Lyft ride, but she didn't tip either, of course.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Contuber said:


> I just had a pax giving me this speech about how she doesn't like Uber because it has no tip option in the app, and how she always wants to tip. She took a ride to her babysitting job, and probably she is paid with cash, though.
> 
> It was a Lyft ride, but she didn't tip either, of course.


And you gave her _____ stars.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

You rate a pax before you find out about tips, don't you? 

Usually I rate 'em 5* unless they slam a door, make me wait, or reek tobacco, and if they say "hi" and "thank you" at least (I had some college students from China who didn't say hi nor bye).


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Thanks for confirming your bullshittery:
> 
> I can lie and say I get plenty of cash tips to win an argument, too.
> I've had days when I've done really well with tips. You're really picky with the weeks you chose to share when you said you get this much *each week.*


I pulled one from each month so you couldn't claim it was because of holiday cheer or some nonsense. And I intentionally shared the week I drove less to show even when I don't work $1000 in fares I still get over 10%, which is what I claimed.



BostonBarry said:


> You do realize the rider doesn't have to select Tip immediately, right? They can add it in the app up to 24 hours later and they can add it in their receipt history several days later. Stop jumping to conclusions and judging people based on the 1 or 2 extra dollars you THINK you deserve. Do a good job, riders will reward you. *Half my riders tip me, avg 10% of gross fares in tips.* I focus on the reward from thoughtful passengers, I don't dwell on the stiffs.


And if you think I can get $90+ in electronic tips in a week without at least $10 in cash, then it is just that much more obvious how lousy your service is. Good luck catching pings from the 30% or less of riders who feel pity for you and leave a tip after you've eliminated the other 70%.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> I pulled one from each month so you couldn't claim it was because of holiday cheer or some nonsense. And I intentionally shared the week I drove less to show even when I don't work $1000 in fares I still get over 10%, which is what I claimed.
> 
> And if you think I can get $90+ in electronic tips in a week without at least $10 in cash, then it is just that much more obvious how lousy your service is. Good luck catching pings from the 30% or less of riders who feel pity for you and leave a tip after you've eliminated the other 70%.


Go ahead and keep lying. I don't believe you, and I really don't care.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Contuber said:


> You rate a pax before you find out about tips, don't you?
> 
> Usually I rate 'em 5* unless they slam a door, make me wait, or reek tobacco, and if they say "hi" and "thank you" at least (I had some college students from China who didn't say hi nor bye).


Has she tipped yet?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

You don't get tips BECAUSE you don't care. You're just another troll who can't own up to his own failings and deflects criticism by attacking those who remind you how wrong you are. You don't even have the balls to list your market or pay summaries. Here's another good day for you to "not care" about. Stick to ditch-digging, clearly this work is too difficult for you.


----------



## Sakkasie (Jan 7, 2016)

I average between 15 and 20% in tips per shift. But then, I have a basket in the back seat filled with water, Tootsie pops, gum, blah, blah, blah. Am I spending all my tip money on perks for my pax? Maybe. However I live by the motto, "Any job worth doing, is worth doing well."


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

galileo5 said:


> Here are the reasons:
> 
> She's loyal to Uber, but it's surging,
> She wants you to think she's going to tip you so you will give her five stars, but if you check Ride History after dropping her off, you'll see no tip, and
> She doesn't tip Uber drivers either.


Blanket statements like this are not always true. 
I use Lyft so I can tip in the app when I don't have cash on me.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Contuber said:


> $100-150/week in tips... This means $15-20 per day. I can't imagine how it's possible to make more that 20 trips per day working for 8 hours. Are you telling that you get tips for every trip? How is it possible?
> 
> From my experience, college kids almost never tip. Foreign students from China and Middle East never tip. Indians, both youth and grown-ups, never tip. Drunk girls going from bars don't tip. Grocery shoppers rarely tip. And I think 90% of my pax were 25 y.o. and younger, with only 3 or 4% above 30 y.o. Smartphone generation uses Lyft and Uber the most, but has no clue about tipping.


Sometimes you get the whole $20 average from one trip.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Sometimes you find a $20 bill on a sidewalk.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Here are the reasons:
> 
> She's loyal to Uber, but it's surging,
> She wants you to think she's going to tip you so you will give her five stars, but if you check Ride History after dropping her off, you'll see no tip, and
> She doesn't tip Uber drivers either.


I can attest to your report... just yesterday I picked up a WFA approximately 40s with a WMJ approximately 13 y/o. Me and her started talking about my experience with U/L and how I was driving for both, which platform I like best and she started praising Lyft over Uber and so on and how she could give tips to drivers which she reiterated about giving tips. You know that feeling? that "gut feeling" when something is kind of odd?

To add to this, she was talking to her son and her filthy mouth was going on and on cursing F this F that, how his sister was such a "kitten" about her suicide drill practice... Etc. etc. Then she switched back talking to me like a she was a saint LoL. The things I learned driving for U/L are priceless  But the jokes on me because she stiffed me! Haaaa!!!


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

USArmy31B30 said:


> I can attest to your report... just yesterday I picked up a WFA approximately 40s with a WMJ approximately 13 y/o. Me and her started talking about my experience with U/L and how I was driving for both, which platform I like best and she started praising Lyft over Uber and so on and how she could give tips to drivers which she reiterated about giving tips. You know that feeling? that "gut feeling" when something is kind of odd?
> 
> To add to this, she was talking to her son and her filthy mouth was going on and on cursing F this F that, how his sister was such a "kitten" about her suicide drill practice... Etc. etc. Then she switched back talking to me like a she was a saint LoL. The things I learned driving for U/L are priceless  But the jokes on me because she stiffed me! Haaaa!!!


They butter you up so you would give them five, but the joke isn't on you since you knew what was coming.


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't expect tips, but I certainly appreciate them. I've had awesome passengers on long rides and short rides who didn't tip at all. I've had weird or uncomfortable passengers for long and short rides who tipped well. At the end of the day I just try to provide a efficient and friendly ride for the passenger and if they tip great, and if not it's no big deal.

Heck, I've had passengers tip me before the ride started with cash, then tip me in the app afterwards.


----------

